# Jigloo hängt sich auf



## denjae (5. Aug 2012)

Frisch angemeldet und direkt eine Frage 
Ich übe mich momentan darin GUI's in Java zu entwickeln. Dazu benutze ich Eclipse (Juno Version) mit dem Plugin Jigloo. Leider läuft das Arbeiten mit Jigloo nicht wie erhofft. 
Eclipse hängt sich beim Beenden und teilweise auch während der Arbeit mit Jigloo mit dem Beachball auf, ich kann dann nur noch den Prozess "killen". 
Starte ich Eclipse ohne Jigloo zu benutzen funktioniert alles wie gewohnt.
Das Ganze ereignet sich auf einem MacBookPro 2011 mit OSX 10.8 (Mountain Lion).

Hat jemand eine Idee, Erfahrungen oder einen Tipp dieses Problem zu beheben?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Final_Striker (5. Aug 2012)

Versuche es mal mit einer älteren Eclipse Version.


----------



## denjae (5. Aug 2012)

Habe es mit Eclipse Indigo getestet-leider das gleiche Problem


----------



## denjae (6. Aug 2012)

Ich habe jetzt testweise ein neues jFrame erzeugt (nur von Jigloo erstellter Quellcode) und versucht dieses zu schließen.
Dies endete mit dem "typischen" Aufhängen von Eclipse. Beim Neustart erhielt ich dann folgende Fehlermeldung:


----------

